# Boarding how early?



## BR3322 (Mar 29, 2015)

My husband and I need to take a trip. Carmen is not ready at 16 weeks for a road trip. She gets car sick and will have her last round of puppy shots Friday. The vet clinic offers boarding. Have any of you some advice and have you boarded a puppy so young? Thank you.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I find vet clinics to be the most stressful type of boarding situation for dogs. My Bichon used to come home hoarse from all the barking and the dogs had little, if any time out of their cages. I found a private boarding facility that specialized in small dogs to be a great alternative. At the very least I would look at the size of the space your dog will be in and if they get playtime and pottytime outside. I was able to bring her bed and toys from home. It is a good idea to have an item with your scent on it to send with your dog for comfort. Have you tried asking family or friends to watch your puppy? It would be so much better for the dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the ONLY place I'd leave a 16 week old puppy would be in a private home with a puppy-experienced care giver. A puppy that age is just learning about potty training. You stand to set that training back by light years if they are in a situation where their brand new pottying skills aren't adequately supported.

A pup that age is also at a fragile stage in terms of their social development. They need continued, gentle, positive social experiences to become the kind of adult dog we all want to live with. That just can't happen in a cage or kennel type boarding situation.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

We board our dogs and I think the boarding kennel has a minimum age. Nickie was 9 months the first time and his sheltie big brother was also there.


----------



## BR3322 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you everyone. Do you think a puppy could do well on a 2-day each way road trip?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi went everywhere with us from the time he was a tiny pup. His first long distance trip was 4 days after we brought him home. You do have to plan appropriately, but it can be added fun on the trip if you approach it with the right attitude! And the non-drowsy form of Dramamine can help a lot with car sickness (though mine have never suffered from that) Check with your vet for dosage and frequency.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

We've taken very young puppies on car and RV trips. It's actually fun if you have the flexibility in terms of time. If you have events to attend where you absolutely can't take a puppy, be sure to bring a crate so you can leave your pup safely in your hotel room.


----------



## BR3322 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you for your responses. Our only issue is that Carmen isn't very fond of car travel and is she too young for a seat?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly has been in a car seat ever since we got her at 10 1/2 weeks old. It is the best thing I ever did as she is a pleasure to take in the car.


----------



## BR3322 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you, is there a particular type of seat you recommend?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

The seat I am using is by Outward Hound. I know a lot of people like the Snoozer car seats. My car seat is high enough that she can see out, which she likes. It is also big enough for her to lie down.


----------



## BR3322 (Mar 29, 2015)

That sounds perfect, a dual purpose seat. Thank you very much for your help.


----------

